# Polar Lights Mach 5



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

This is probably the first car to grab my attention as a youngster. I have wanted a model kit of this car since I started building models, but no manufacturer ever saw fit to do a proper kit of the Mach 5 until Polar Lights a few years back. I bought the snap together version and shelved it. My model car club had a "Dream Car - What You Would Drive if You Could" contest last month and I thought it fitting to enter a build of the Mach 5, after all who wouldn't want to drive this car?!

Not the easiest kit to get together, had to cut the front lower body from the chassis in order to smooth the seem while leaving the chassis separate for final assembly. Also, the clear parts we very cloudy and required some polishing and a dip in Future Floor Polish to get them as clear as you see here. The kit includes stickers instead of decals, so I scanned them and redrew them in Adobe Illustrator and printed a set on a laser printer using Micro Mark Clear Decal Film. The overall color is Tamiya Pure White, the interior is Montana Gold Blood Orange ( it's actually graffiti paint!). The chassis is Tamiya bare metal and Flat Grey Metallic. The wheels were custom made as the kit wheels were incorrect with only 5 holes versus the Mach 5's 6 hole wheels. They were painted gloss black and finished in Alclad II Polished Aluminum. I accented the panel lines with flat black enamel, because it looked very toy like in just gloss white, but they make it look a little too cartoon like for my taste. Not going to risk ruining the finish to remove the black lines though.The base and name plate were also custom made.









































































I took 3rd place in the contest. But more importantly, I finally have a built Mach 5 in my collection!

Go Speed Racer Go!

Tory


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

look great!


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Really fine looking build.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

This looks great. I wasn't a big fan of the Polar Lights kit, but I have it. I was going to get the new kit, but this one looks just fine. I have the resin Horizon kit, it had to come with separate parts to be more accurate, saving grace it came with a detailed Speed Racer figure, but I would put him in your car.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent work, looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I have one of these in my stash, but this is the first one I've ever seen built up, really looks like pretty good kit and a fun build. Again, excellent job!

Mike :wave:


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Great build, and I think the black panel lines accentuate it fine. Good call. Congrats!

MBZ :thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I absolutely loved the Mach 5 as a kid ! Aside from the Batmobile, this was the coolest thing on wheels at the time. Your build looks fantastic ! I got two of these on a shelf waiting to be built. I hope mine turns out looking even close to as good as what you have done here ! And BTW I like the panel lines. Yes, it does give it a bit of a cartoonish look. But I like it looking that way. And how you made those wheels is just beyond me ! You deserve a trophy for the wheels alone ! :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the black door jamb lines. Looks like is was drawn, just like the cartoon! Fantastic stuff!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

How did you make the nameplate?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I've seen some of the other Mach 5 kits that were available (Horizon and Streamline Pictures, for example) but in my opinion Polar Lights produced the only kit that got all of the dimensions and contours right, something that admittedly is not an easy task.

Tory, your build-up is one of the best I've seen. In every photo you posted it looks exactly like the Mach 5 I remember from the cartoons I watched years ago. If mine turns out half as good when I finally get around to building it, I'll be happier than Spritle and Chim-Chim with a big bowl of candy. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

apls said:


> How did you make the nameplate?


 I digitally modeled it and printed it out on a 3-D printer. 

I'm with you Zombie, to my eye this kit really captures the look of the car, and you are right in that it is very difficult to translate a 2-D cartoon into a 3-D model. 

Thanks to all for the kind words, I'm glad you liked it. I am warming up to the black lines. I've seen these built and finished in just gloss white and they always look toy like. I guess cartoon-like is better than toy like anyway!

Tory


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Where can you find a 3D printer? There are kits I have screaming for a nameplate.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I am fortunate to have access to one at work, but I believe there are many different 3-D print services available to the general public. They aren't cheap though, and you would still have to model the nameplates before being able to have them printed requiring knowledge of digital modeling and the program to model in.

In the past, I would generate 2-D artwork and have it photo engraved. It was also not cheap but yielded pretty nice results.

Tory


----------

